# Hardened skin oils around dog's nipples(?)



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

My dog has hardened black stuff around his nipples (he is a male). It looks like hardened skin oils. I just gave him a bath and it softened a little bit, but it is really gooey and hard to remove. I removed a little bit, but not all. Does someone know how to remove it without hurting the dog?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Try prolonged soaking with a warm soapy wash cloth. Rinse thoroughly with clear water whan done.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

I will try that. I wish I noticed the oils when they were building up, it would have been easier to remove.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I was always told that was yeast on the belly and around the nipples, not skin oils.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

You might be right Tahnee. My dog has problem with yeast. He also has a discharge from his eyes and red-brown fur around his lower lip and from underneath his front paws. Interesting is that he has it only around two nipples.
But I still can try to remove it, no?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My vet gave me pretty much the same advice that SC did-warm, soapy water and dry it well. He also said I could try rubbing alcohol as long as there was no broken skin or irritation of the skin.

He seemed to think the cause was dampness from swimming and damp grass, etc. and not getting dried.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Linda, thank you for prompt reply. I am pretty sure that my dog has it because of an internal cause. He does have an issue with digestion and I am convinced that the red fur and the stuff around his nipples are external expression of it. But anyway, the way to remove it would be the same doesn't matter what causes it. I will give it a try and let you know how it worked. I am sure it will take several sessions.


----------

